# Wo am besten Fahrrad leihen und/oder Rennrad reparieren in Nürnberg?



## skipjane (16. Juli 2012)

Weiß jemand wo im Herzen von Nürnberg man ein Fahrrad leihen kann?

Ich bräuchte sowas für etwa ein bis zwei Wochen. Ich bin autolos und habe mich - da ÖPNV die Ecken nicht anfährt, wo ich mich hauptsächlich rumtreibe - daran gewöhnt, mein Fahrrad als Transportmittel zu nutzen. Dieses Fahrrad ist nun gestohlen worden (siehe Thread "Gestohlene Bikes"). Bis Ersatz da ist, würde ich gern mit einem Leihfahrrad überbrücken. 

Meine diesbezüglichen Recherchen haben außer Norisbikes kaum was ergeben. Scheint nicht ganz einfach zu sein.

Gibt's irgendwelche Tips?

Und wo wir gerade dabei sind - welchen Fahrradreparateur für Rennräder könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

Überall in Nürnberg gibt es kleine Radläden, die gebrauchte funktionstüchtige Räder für nen schmalen Taler verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skipjane (16. Juli 2012)

Aber von *kaufen *ich habe doch (noch) gar nichts gesagt. Ich sprach von *leihen*.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2012)

Ich kÃ¶nnte dir eins leihen, aber die GebÃ¼hr dafÃ¼r kÃ¶nnte hÃ¶her ausfallen, als der Eckladen fÃ¼r ein gebrauchtes mÃ¶chte 

Will damit sagen, fÃ¼r 30-50â¬ habe ich mir da ein vernÃ¼nftiges, sogar STVO konformes, Stadtrad besorgt


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Juli 2012)

Beim Fank gibt es Leihräder
http://www.ride-on-a-rainbow.de/index.php?id=1037
oder auch hier
http://www.bike-adventures.de/leihfahrraeder.htm

Wie du siehst, kannst du auch der Empfehlung von Reini folgen ... 


Falls du weiter Angebote brauchst  ...
http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/frame1.htm#[email protected]


----------

